

CouchDB Conf Videos - nslater
https://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/entry/couchdb_conf_videos

======
dybskiy
Here are all the videos embedded on the conf site:
[http://conf.couchdb.org/](http://conf.couchdb.org/)

------
cardamomo
I'm glad to see so many new goings-on in the world of CouchDB. As an outside
admirer, I was starting to think that the project was languishing.

~~~
brickcap
Actually couchDb has been doing a plenty of conferences for a long time. They
are a regular feature in erlang talks. And they are pretty active on github as
well. It's just that they don't come in the news much.

~~~
cwmma
well couch had a bad year in 2012, which Jan's talk touched on, but the
project has been taking it's time sorting itself out and this year already has
had some amazing things.

------
brickcap
Thanks for the link.10 common misconceptions about couchDB and couchDB inside
microsoft look really interesting.

I think couchDB team should add link to the videos directly inside the wiki.
They could be a great resource for a new comer.

~~~
pokstad
One thing that threw me off was the "10 misconceptions" person saying that
show/list should be deprecated. Instead, I wish they worked on improving them.
Pure javascript is not a good HTML development environment without JQuery and
the DOM or Node.js. CouchDB v1.5 added an experimental Node.JS option, not
sure if it affects shows/lists.

~~~
brickcap
Yeah I agree with you about deprecation. While couchDB may not be a good fit
building large html applications for small applications show and list are
invaluable.

Consider a diqus like platform. How cool it will be if formatted comments can
be served directly from the database.

But she said that they will be available through plugins. So we will have to
wait and see...

The node js addition is to leverage the speed of v8 engine that impacts only
the view building time and not much else(I could be wrong though)

~~~
janl
> The node js addition is to leverage the speed of v8 engine that impacts only
> the view building time and not much else(I could be wrong though)

V8 and Spidermonkey are on par in the way we are using them. Node/V8 just
gives us a little more flexibility and less C code to wrangle so we can make
the view server better faster :)

------
rdtsc
This is good stuff. Thanks for posting.

I am eagerly waiting for the BigCouch changes to be integrated (this is known
as the Nebraska branch, to those more familiar with the issue).

